# Bad Habit : Hate people touching his paws!



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

Recently, he's getting more sensitive when people touched his paws, I tried my best to cut his nails myself but he always withdraw, even with treats. 

I tried to 
1) Touch paw
2) Treat
Multiple times 
but this doesnt seems to work. I bring him to the groomer and the groomer always feedback that he will growl at them when trying to groom his paws!

How should I train him to be used to paw grooming


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Not sure how much this will help but I kiss Lacie's paws every morning after she gets a belly rub, belly kissed and then I kiss her paws over and over and she has no issues with anyone touching her paws, I started slow because she didn't like it at first but now she loves her paws being kissed or rubbed which makes it much easier for the groomer! Totally spoiled!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Zoey loves to have her paws rubbed. I started massaging her back and legs then work to her toes. She will even spread her toes out now so I can get between then. She was touchy at first so just be gentle and take you find.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

